# Have you canned taco meat, sloppy joe meat...and chili...



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I did numerous searches and it seemed that straight hamburger cooked, then pressure canned does not turn out well regarding taste. So do recipes like the above mentioned come out good for you? This is a prep item, but will be rotated and eaten eventually...So...

1) Can you pretty much can your own chili recipe? Ours has no unusual ingredients. How did yours turn out?



2) Have you canned taco meat? Taste or texture?



3) Have you canned sloppy joes? Taste or texture?


I cannot thank you enough. I intend to begin canning in about 10 days of some of the above including some bacon. My hope is to be able to share some of my experience and help others as many of you have so graciously done.

thanks so much....


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I can all our chili and other meat items. I follow the longest canning time for the meat and have had no problem. I have only done the sloppy joe sauce but would like to try it with hamburger. I can up hamburger vegetable soup also and it turns out good. The only thing that I did try once was canning my own pulled pork in the bbq sauce. Mine was a tad to dry for my taste so had to add more sauce. The meat came out fine and was not stringy or chewy.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I can chili and my spaghetti sauce. Like Debbie in Wa stated, I can following the longest canning time for the meat. I did notice the spices seemed to intensify when canning, so I usually cut down some on the spices and if needed I add more when I get ready to serve.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I was watching videos on pressure canning last night to gain more insight. There's a lot of info out there. This is one of the videos I watched (there's acutally a series of videos by this gal): 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDGz5GY3YDA&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLFD5A4FBAB52D1F1A]Chili-Step 1 Canning Kidney Beans Part I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I can our own chili, pasta meat sauce, sloppy joe and taco meat as well as canning unseasoned (just a *little* salt & pepper) browned ground beef.

Our chili turns out fine. The texture of the beef (chunks) and beans were normal. I did have to reduce some of the hotter spices a little because they intensified during storage, otherwise the taste was normal (actually a little better than fresh).

Our pasta meat sauce turns out fine. The texture of the beef & pork (ground) and tomatoes is fine. I did have to reduce the basil and rosemary a little because they intensified, and had to reduce the sage a lot because it tends to turn bitter, but otherwise the taste is normal.

Our taco meat turns out fine. The texture of beef (shredded and ground) is normal, but I've found that adding a little extra broth or tomato juice to the original mix so it's a bit "drippy" when it goes in the jars helps it stay juicy and tender. I did knock back the seasonings by about 1/8th since they intensified during storage... it's always easier to add a little more at meal time if you think it's under-seasoned.

Our sloppy joe/pulled BBQ meat turns out fine. The texture of the beef, pork and chicken (shredded and ground) is normal, but again adding a little extra broth or tomato juice helps. The taste is fine and I didn't have to reduce any of the spices except the chili flakes. I did swap cornstarch for the flour as the sauce thickener.

In the case of canning any shredded or ground meats, plain or prepared, I have found that browning and draining the meat first yields superior results when hot packing. I don't recommend raw packing ground or shredded meats because they tend to form a solid, unappealing mass in the jar. Searing chunks of meat so the outside is browned yields superior results, whether you raw pack or hot pack. Meat on the bone can be seared off or not, it doesn't matter too much for chicken but seems to improve beef and pork ribs.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Chili is one of the best things that I can.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I cann chili. I can my Taco meat without spices,only a beef bullion cube. I add spices when I open jar to warm for a meal.


----------

